# i need parts



## 1986nissan200sx (Aug 17, 2005)

i am looking for some interior parts for my 86 200sx any help in finding these parts would be great thanks


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

1986nissan200sx said:


> i am looking for some interior parts for my 86 200sx any help in finding these parts would be great thanks


Try http://oem-surplus.com/nwp/index.htm
They sell their stuff at 25% of list price and this is new stuff.


----------



## 1986nissan200sx (Aug 17, 2005)

ill try them thank you


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

What do you need? I had an S12 200SX hatchback, not sure on the year, but can rummage parts from it.


----------



## 1986nissan200sx (Aug 17, 2005)

well i need a/c vents (all of them) the stereo is missing id like to fill that hole with the origanal (working or not) and the door panels are alittle banged up


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I will go and check on the A/C vents... I do not remember what kind of shape they are in. Do you have a specific colour you are looking for?


----------



## 1986nissan200sx (Aug 17, 2005)

black but it really doesnt matter i can always paint them


----------

